# Help me figure out what to do with my front yard!!!



## Katria (Mar 10, 2010)

We live in Arkansas. Since I bought this house I have been unable to grow grass, even though I have tried many times. Any information on the best approach is appreciated. Also, I would love some ideas to give the front a 21st century look. I so appreciate your help in this and look forward to seeing your genius ideas. 

Also I would like to enhance the house style and environment. i.e. no bright yellow more earthy maybe. 

Yes I know, landscaping could use a lot of help. I am going to try to have some trees cut down in the next few weeks and plant grass. 

http://s743.photobucket.com/albums/xx80/Katria41/Exterior/




Thanks so much.


----------



## noahweb (Feb 11, 2010)

Katria said:


> Yes I know, landscaping could use a lot of help. I am going to try to have some trees cut down in the next few weeks and plant grass.


Why would you cut the trees down?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Katria,
Looks like the front yard on "Malcolm in the Middle". Have you tried a grass seed specifically meant for shade? Around here in northeast Ohio that works well. If you have a local feed store that carries the different types of grass seed, give them a try. They usually have people working there that know what they are talking about. Second choice would be a good landscape supply. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Water Guy (Nov 5, 2009)

Katria, You might want to bring a soil sample in for analysis. Normally a good size garden centre (not LOwes or HD) or landscape supply company can take care of you. If you are starting from seed and it's not taking, then either the birds are eating it, it's bad or dead seed, the seed/soil isn't getting the proper amount of moisture, or something is wrong with the soil.

You said that you've tried growing a lawn several times, but you didn't tell us what you did or what results you got.

Mick


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

just get someone in there with a nice harley rake and toil it all up. mix in some lime and get some good shade mix. worked for me, and that was right after a dozen large pine trees were removed. grass popped in no time. 

i wouldn't remove any trees for the grass' sake, it isn't neccessary and your lot looks nice with them there.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> I am going to try to have some trees cut down in the next few weeks and plant grass.


Say it ain't so!

If this is an afternoon photo, you will lose some very nice summer shade. Oh, for the days when any respectable yard was swept every Saturday for Sunday company.

There are several varieties of grass that will do fairly well in a filtered shape. Personally, I would tend to go with a nice ground cover and flowering shrubs. Low maintenance.


----------



## HandyManMarc (Mar 21, 2010)

It looks like you have a great blank canvas to go crazy on. I agree, don't loose the trees make each one the center piece of a small garden, the more gardens you have with mulch or rock in them the less grass you have to worry about. Have a soil sample analized, they can tell you exactly what to put down on your yard to make grass thrive. Do you have an in-ground sprinkler system? You can always go for sod, all you have to worry about then is keeping it alive. As for the house, try a garden around the front b/c it looks bare different kinds of plants with different bloom periods to add beauty and some color year round. I would get something that grows 6 or 7ft tall max to go to the left of the two small windows that appear to be kitchen windows.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Katria,

Arkansas does have its share of sandy soil and lots of heat to boot. It looks like those trees will keep the sun from getting through all summer long.

You might try talking with a tree trimmer that knows how to thin out some limbs to let more sun into the lawn. Your soil, as mentioned, may be a bigger problem. See if you can get some advice locally for what your area requires to support grass growth.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Bet those trees help your house stay cool! 

I'm inclined to agree with HandyManMarc - I would do several large beds around the trees with hostas, lilies, and other shade lovers.

Grass and Sod both need LOTS of water to get a good start so be ready to spend some extra this year on water.


----------

